# New Event in Indiana?



## PlainfieldDan (May 5, 2009)

Has anybody heard of this? I am TransWorld and heard from multiple people that a culmination of Iron Stock and Great Lakes Fright Fest is in the offing someplace in Indiana. I heard 2020 as a potential date. I'm looking for more info, where and when exactly?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am very close friends with the whole GLFF crew and used to help out with it as well, and I have not heard of them doing anything in Indiana...somewhere else in Michigan perhaps...but that's all I've heard for now.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I miss Ironstock. Great time and great people! I hope this is true.


----------

